
Easy-Type Passwords: A boon to air-gapped credentials - jeffalyanak
https://rights.ninja/passwords/
======
jeffalyanak
Like many of you out there, I use an encrypted keychain to manage credentials,
so remembering all of my passwords is no longer a problem. Unfortunately,
those long, secure passwords I like to use are really annoying to read and
type in situations where I can't auto-fill them from my keychain. This is a
particular annoyance with air-gapped or legacy systems where I have to read
stuff like this off of my phone screen:

C5BWVEQRE7BTxmSeNF7n3E8C

Minor annoyance, sure, but easily solved. The Easy-Type password generator
uses only grade-6 and under vocabulary words and short numbers to provide a
password with a good amount of entropy but one that can be very easily read
and typed:

SorryNorthern73RepresentStood

The word list is currently 634 words long and the generator spits out 4
(pseudo)random words and inserts a (pseudo)random number between 1-99 into the
mix as well.

------
Zekio
The animation it does on load is crazy

~~~
jeffalyanak
How crazy are we talking? What browser are you using?

